# Zebra Danio tank mates 15 gallon



## Powell (Aug 6, 2012)

I have *finally* cycled my 15 gallon tank. My 5 zebra danios seem healthy and I would like to get them some tank mates. 
Was hoping some friendly folk might give me some ideas for what kind of fish I should add that would be:
1) good neighbors to the 5 zebra danios
2) hearty fish preferred since this is my first tank
3) maybe one bottom dweller, and some middle dwellers?

Thank you!
Powell


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Those danio would appreciate some more danio friends. They do best in groups of 6 or more. You could probably do 8 in your tank. If you want a little more color, you can add glo-fish. They are zebra danio with special DNA to make them colorful. Zebra danio treat them like regular danio. 

For bottom dwellers you are a little bit limited. Most cories like a bigger tank than that and shouldn't be added right after a tank is cycled (there is still some balancing that needs to go on). Bristlenose pleco might work, but you could only have one. They also need driftwood to chew on. Oto catfish are an option, but they, like the cories, shouldn't be added to a tank that has just been cycled. They also need some algae growth to eat. 

I don't think you have enough room for another school of fish in the middle or top. The zebra danio are a little too active for a honey gourami, which is one of the smaller fish that could fit in the tank.


----------

